# Hakenkreuze in Games: "Spiele sind keine Filme" - Interview mit der Obersten Landesjugendbehörde



## David Martin (6. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hakenkreuze in Games: "Spiele sind keine Filme" - Interview mit der Obersten Landesjugendbehörde* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hakenkreuze in Games: "Spiele sind keine Filme" - Interview mit der Obersten Landesjugendbehörde


----------



## Wut-Gamer (6. März 2014)

Blabblub. Wenn im Indiana Jones Film Hakenkreuze gezeigt werden dürfen und im Indiana Jones Spiel nicht, müsste doch selbst einem Jugendschützer auffallen, dass die Regelung idiotisch ist. Gut, Spiele sind interaktiv, Filme nicht. Was genau hat das mit verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen zu tun? Richtig, REIN GARNICHTS.


----------



## Krushak85 (6. März 2014)

Er gibt ja Antwort, wenngleich diese ziemlich unbefriedigend ist: Die Gesetze sind so (nerviger Rechtspositivismus, der hier den Verstand ausschalten lässt) und erst wenn die sich ändern, wird sich vielleicht (!) etwas ändern. Nur welcher Politiker traut sich an das Thema heran?! Das dauert noch ne Weiel, vermute ich mal.
Und der Vergleich zwischen Spiel und Film stimmt, aber Wut-Gamer hat völlig recht, WAS ist das für eine Begründung. Zumal: Wenn ich aktiv konsumiere und steuere, bin ich dann nicht aktiver im Hirn, als wenn ich nur einen Film gucke und mich berieseln lasse?! Mir ist übrigens klar, dass das pauschal nicht immer zutrifft


----------



## Elbart (6. März 2014)

Kurz: Für Computerspiele gilt in D noch die Regelung der "entarteten Kunst", nur eben heute mit anderen Vorzeichen.

Vielleicht wird D irgendwann mal erwachsen. Im 22 Jh., oder so.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (6. März 2014)

Elbart schrieb:


> Kurz: Für Computerspiele gilt in D noch die Regelung der "entarteten Kunst", nur eben heute mit anderen Vorzeichen.
> 
> Vielleicht wird D irgendwann mal erwachsen. Im 22 Jh., oder so.


 
So früh? ^^


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2014)

> ...interaktiv. Ein Spieler ist also nicht nur Rezipient eines feststehenden Inhalts, sondern kann als Akteur in die Handlung eingreifen, die Spielwelt gestalten und so neue Bedeutungszusammenhänge konstruieren.


Ein Spiel mit Nazis, in dessen Verlauf man die Handlung von "gegen die Nazis" durch Interaktion auf "pro Nazis" umkrempeln kann, kenne ich bisher nicht.

Alleine die Handlung eines Spiels so umzukrempeln, daß Gegner zu Freunden werden, ist so aufwendig, daß das nur in den wenigsten Spielen passiert (Hab ich zwar bisher nicht gespielt, aber nach meinem Wissensstand könnten die TES Spiele sowas beinhalten).



> Die USK-Leitkriterien wurden nun – verkürzt gesagt – dahingehend konkretisiert, dass Computerspiele Kunst sein können.


Frage: Wie kann es sein, daß man bei einem Medium sagt: "Alles ist Kunst" (Bilder, Literatur, Film, Musik,...) und bei Spielen heißt es plötzlich "Manches kann Kunst sein, aber nicht alles ist Kunst"? Entweder habe ich hier eine Kunst(unter)gattung oder nicht.



> Für die Prüfpraxis ist das nichts Neues. Schon jetzt werden in den Prüfungen künstlerische Aspekte in Spielen beachtet, wie z.B. die audio-visuelle Gestaltung, dramaturgische Elemente oder die Charakterdarstellung.


Und was soll das? Wenn man danach geht, müßte man große Teile der Lieder in den Hitparaden rausschmeißen, weil sie musikalisch zu anspruchslos sind.
Es gibt nun mal von jeder Kunstgattung gute, aber auch schlechte Exemplare - trotzdem bleiben auch diese Kunst. Nur eben schlechte.



> Wenn es um die Darstellung von Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen geht, ist der Fall aber ganz anders. Denn laut Gesetz ist die Verwendung solcher Kennzeichen grundsätzlich strafbar. Ausnahmen sind nur in sehr engen Grenzen zulässig – unter anderem, wenn diese der "Kunst dienen".


Womit der Fall eben dann nicht mehr "ganz anders", sondern "genauso" liegen würde, wenn man endlich mal akzeptieren würde, daß Spiele (ja, sämtliche) auch Kunst sind.


Ich vermisse bei diesem Interview die kritischen Nachfragen. Wie zum Beispiel die von mir genannten Kritikpunkte.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. März 2014)

Oberste Landesjugendbehörde schrieb:
			
		

> Die USK-Leitkriterien wurden nun – verkürzt gesagt – dahingehend konkretisiert, dass Computerspiele Kunst sein können. Für die Prüfpraxis ist das nichts Neues. Schon jetzt werden in den Prüfungen künstlerische Aspekte in Spielen beachtet, wie z.B. die audio-visuelle Gestaltung, dramaturgische Elemente oder die Charakterdarstellung. Wenn es um die Darstellung von Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen geht, ist der Fall aber ganz anders. Denn laut Gesetz ist die Verwendung solcher Kennzeichen grundsätzlich strafbar. Ausnahmen sind nur in sehr engen Grenzen zulässig – unter anderem, wenn diese der "Kunst dienen".



Für mich widerspricht man sich selbst in diesem Absatz. Zum einen wird gemeint, Spiele können Kunst sein (wie Film, Musik oder Gemälde), aber zugleich entgegnet man, dass beim Auftreten von bestimmten Symbolen in Spielen rigoros gesagt wird: "Nein Danke. Du kommst hier nicht rein." 
Was dient es der "Kunst" (bezogen auf Filme), wenn dort mit verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen nicht gespart werden muss? Aber Spielen dieses Recht nie eingeräumt wird.


----------



## Holstentor (6. März 2014)

Herr Engelhard sollte sich schämen, wie er der Zensur hier das Wort redet. Vielleicht sollte man ihn mal an Artikel 5 des Grundgesetzes erinnern: "Eine Zensur findet nicht statt."

Es ist eine völlig hanebüchene Begründung, Spiele von Rechts wegen anders zu behandeln, weil sie interaktiv sind. Denn die Interaktion geht ja nicht so weit, dass sich ein Spieler selbst aussuchen kann, "wie" Kennzeichen verfassungsfeindlicher Organisationen im Spiel Verwendung finden; er folgt ja aller Interaktivität zum Trotz letztlich einer vorgegeben Handlung, die er nicht beeinflussen kann. Insofern ist das, was Herr Engelhard da von sich gibt, einfach Unsinn.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (6. März 2014)

Ich finde es lustig, dass sich eben dieses Gesetz gegen Rassismus aus selbigem begründet. Die deutsche Genetik bringt anscheinend eine durch Symbole ausgelöste psychische Verwirrungen mit sich. 

Gut, dass sich das schreckliche Problem so sinnvoll und grundlegend unterdrücken und auf künstliche Grenzen einschränken lässt.

Uwes Arbeitsplatz und die Welt sind dadurch ein Stückchen sicherer. Ein gutes Gefühl


----------



## Spassbremse (6. März 2014)

Hm, den meines Erachtens wichtigsten Punkt des gesamten Interviews sollte man hervorheben, nämlich die Stelle, an der Engelhard eine mögliche Lösung aufzeigt:



> "Eine Neubewertung wäre nur dann möglich, wenn die Gerichte anders entscheiden würden und dabei klarstellen, dass und gegebenenfalls unter welchen Bedingungen Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen in digitalen Spielen nicht strafbar sind."



Bislang ließ es afaik kein Hersteller auf ein entsprechendes Verfahren ankommen, um eine richterliche Entscheidung zu diesem Thema zu erzwingen - denn die Gesetze (namentlich §86 StGb Abs. 3) lassen imho schon bereits jetzt den Spielraum zu, auch Spiele miteinzuschließen. Ich kann es aber verstehen, dass kein Hersteller auf einen solchen Prozess scharf ist.


----------



## knarfe1000 (6. März 2014)

Es gibt doch in Museen auch Installationen, die interaktiv sind. Ist das dann auch keine Kunst, wenn ein Hakenkreuz zu sehen ist?

Es gibt für alle Kunstformen den Schutztatbestand des § 130 StGB, das reicht völlig aus. Daher ist es nicht erforderlich und verfassungsrechtlich bedenklich, wenn man staatlicherseits definiert, was als Kunst zu gelten hat und was nicht/vielleicht.

Irgendwer müsste mal eine Verfassungsklage einreichen. Wäre sicher interessant.


----------



## Atuan (6. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Frage: Wie kann es sein, daß man bei einem Medium sagt: "Alles ist Kunst" (Bilder, Literatur, Film, Musik,...) und bei Spielen heißt es plötzlich "Manches kann Kunst sein, aber nicht alles ist Kunst"?


 
In meinen Augen ein *besonders* kritischer Punkt, der eine unhaltbare Situation schafft.

Eigentlich habe ich nie ein Problem damit, meine Meinung zu einem Thema und mein Verständnis einer Situation klar auf den Punkt zu bringen. Aber hier... Ich finde nicht die richtigen Worte, um die Situation zu verdeutlichen, die durch solch einen Schwachsinn geschaffen wird. Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach zu einem Beitrag angesetzt, aber nach ein paar Zeilen wieder alles verworfen. Verzeiht also bitte, wenn Nachfolgendes stellenweise etwas wirr klingt, oder ich mich wiederhole. Ich versuche es beim Schreiben zu sortieren.

Fangen wir mit der Grundlage an. Es gibt keine objektiven Maßstäbe dafür, was genau nun Kunst ist! Man kann kein Lineal anlegen und sagen "_Dieses Bild ist 13,6cm hoch. Damit ist es Kunst_". Das geht nicht. Man kann höchstens darüber diskutieren, ob man etwas als Kunst empfindet. Dabei wird man aber niemals zu einem gültigen Ergebnis kommen. Was ich als Kunst empfinde, kann für einen anderen auch grausliges Gekritzel sein. Wie will man also beurteilen, welches Spiel sich nun Kunst nennen darf und welches nicht? Man beachte: Es geht hierbei nicht um einen persönlichen Standpunkt und das eigene Verständnis von Kunst, sondern darum, ob etwas gegen Gesetze verstößt, oder ob es gewisse Freiheiten genießt, die man der Kunst gewährt (und da geht es nicht nur um Hakenkreuze).

Es darf nicht sein, dass bei jedem Spiel im Einzelfall entschieden werden muss. Schon bei der Altersfreigabe stellt sich die Frage, warum manche Spiele zeigen dürfen, was anderen Spielen verboten wurde. Das beste Beispiel ist hier wohl Fallout: New Vegas. Zum ursprünglichen Release hat Bethesda noch die Schere angesetzt, um das Spiel in Deutschland verkaufen zu können. 1,5 Jahre später, hat man die Ultimate Edition ungeschnitten auf den deutschen Markt gebracht. Wir reden hier vom selben Spiel! Würde man "Kunst" ähnlich konsequent beurteilen? Es darf nicht sein, dass künftig Spiele ungeschnitten auf den Markt kommen, weil sie Kunst sind, während ähnlichen Spielen verwehrt wird, sich Kunst nennen zu dürfen. Das grenzt an Wettbewerbsverzerrung.

Man erlaubt Uwe Boll, seine Filme Kunst zu nennen. Farcry und Alone in the Dark sind also genauso Kunst, wie Der Pate oder Pulp Fiction. Und wenn Sido das nächste mal "_Endlich Wochenende, unendlich viele Drogen nehmen_" ins Mikrofon sallert, steht er wieder auf einer Ebene mit Mozart und Beethoven. Bei Computerspielen aber, wird von Fall zu Fall entschieden, was im Extremfall so endet, wie mit Fallout: New Vegas und der Ultimate Edition.

Wenn man ein Medium in den Kunst-Club aufnimmt, dann soll man dies auch vollumfänglich machen. Gebt allen "Künstlern" die gleichen Chancen. Lasst die Entwickler entwickeln, was sie entwickeln wollen. OHNE das sie sich bereits in der frühen Design-Phase fragen müssen, ob ihr Spiel wohl offiziell als Kunst anerkannt wird, oder ob sie es so gestalten müssen, dass sie am Ende die Hälfte wegschneiden können, ohne unlogischen Müll (durch fehlende Zusammenhänge) zu bekommen. Überlasst dem Betrachter, ob er das Spiel als Kunst empfindet. Nicht einem einzelnen Prüfer. Lasst Kunst Kunst sein, auch wenn sie schlecht ist. Wenn Sido schon auf einer Stufe mit Mozart und Beethoven steht, wird es ja wohl kaum wehtun (sinnbildlich gesprochen), Fallout: New Vegas auf eine Stufe mit Falout: New Vegas - Ultimate Edition zu stellen, oder?

Nein, ich habe da echte Verständisprobleme... Andere Werke werden blind als Kunst anerkannt, bloß weil sie in einem Format veröffentlicht werden, in dem schon bedeutende Kunst veröffentlicht wurde. Spiele allerdings, will man im Einzelfall beurteilen, obwohl es keine klaren Maßstäbe gibt. Man verlässt sich auf das Kunstverständnis eines Prüfers, obwohl man schon seit Jahren sehen kann, dass die Prüfer bei der Altersfreigabe auch MIT relativ klaren Vorgaben widersrpüchlich handeln. Wie soll das gut gehen?

Man geht hier den völlig falschen Weg. Niemand sollte stellvertretend für alle entscheiden dürfen, was Kunst ist und was nicht.


----------



## Odin333 (6. März 2014)

Uwe Engelhard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Spieler ist also nicht nur Rezipient eines feststehenden Inhalts, sondern kann als Akteur in die Handlung eingreifen, die Spielwelt gestalten und so neue Bedeutungszusammenhänge konstruieren.


Das Spiel soll mir der Herr aber mal zeigen, bei dem der Inhalt nicht vorher feststeht und bei dem der Spieler den Inhalt in eine Richtung lenken könnte, die der Entwickler nicht bestimmen kann.



			
				Uwe Engelhard schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier sagt die derzeitige Rechtsprechung eindeutig, dass in Computerspielen keine Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen gezeigt werden dürfen.


Auch hier hätte ich gerne mal ein Beispiel, von dieser eindeutigen Rechtssprechung.

@pcgames. Vielleicht solltet ihr nur Interviews mit Leuten veröffentlichen, die eine Ahnung von dem haben, was sie da erzählen. Das Interview mit dem Rechtsanwalt gestern hat da doch ganz anders geklungen.


----------



## simba572 (6. März 2014)

wieder so ein dummer kommentar von unseren ü70 rentner,
spiele geben genau so eine story vor wie filme, du kannst nicht das machen was du willst. es ist einfach nur wie ein film


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2014)

Nur weil ein Hakenkreuz irgendwo zu sehen ist, wird doch niemand gleich zum Nazi. Wenn das jemanden wirklich beeinflußt, dann hatte er doch schon vorher so eine Einstellung.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. März 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass wenn der Herr sich die "Antworten" nochmal durchliest ihm der Fehler im System auffällt. Er hat zwar leider keinen richtigen Einfluss darauf, aber hier rumzutönen, das eine sein Kunst und das andere nicht, erinnert doch stark an die Ideologie, die man versucht zu verhindern. 

Ganz im Ernst: Wenn die Symbole alleine für meine politische Gesinnung zuständig wären, wäre ich seit der Schulzeit wohl ein Brauner. Ich wurde von der 7ten bis Mitte der 13ten mit dem 3. Reich und 2ten Weltkrieg derart bombardiert, dass mir das Thema so tierisch auf den Sack ging, dass von einem kritischen Auseinandersetzen mit der Thematik keine Rede mehr war. Die Gesetzgebung muss hier neugeregelt werden. Das ist genauso lächerlich, wie den Punkladen in Winnenden dicht zu machen, weil er diese Hakenkreuz in Mülltonne - Aufnäher verkauft. "Verfassungswidrig" my ass.


----------



## Terracresta (6. März 2014)

In meinen Augen ist das Argument, dass Spiele ja interaktiv seien, völlig schwach.
Man kann verherrlichende Filme mit entsprechenden Symbolen drehn und man kann, wie meist, Spiele machen, in denen man das System bekämpft.
Besonders witzig find ich das ja bei den alten Indiana Jones Adventures, in welcher die Filmhandlung nachgespielt wird und eigentlich ganz ohne Gewalt. In den Filmen war die entsprechende Symbolik okay, aber in den Spielen plötzlich nimmer. Da greift man sich wirklich an den Kopf...

Logik scheint bei den Herren der Justiz keine Stärke zu sein wies scheint. Und auf solche Leute sind wir angewiesen, wenn wir unser Recht erstreiten müssen... das erklärt so einiges...


----------



## unkraut69 (6. März 2014)

"... doch im Gegensatz zum Film sind Videospiele interaktiv. Ein Spieler ist also nicht nur Rezipient eines feststehenden Inhalts, sondern kann als Akteur in die Handlung eingreifen, die Spielwelt gestalten und so neue Bedeutungszusammenhänge konstruieren."

Wenn der Prüfstelle tatsächlich daran gelegen wäre, Spiele auf ihre Verfassungskonformität hin zu prüfen, dann müßte man durch Einzelfallentscheidung das tatsächliche Fehlen der Möglichkeiten der so gefürchteten Konstruktion neuer Bedeutungszusammenhänge feststellen. Aber da das keiner tut, wird per se beschlossen, dass es grundsätzlich - denn Spiele sind ja interaktiv - eine Möglichkeit gibt, diese zu konstruieren. Das ist Vorverurteilung - bzw. ein einfaches Vorurteil, das zur Rechtsnorm erklärt wird. Grauenhaft.


----------



## Elbart (6. März 2014)

simba572 schrieb:


> wieder so ein dummer kommentar von unseren ü70 rentner,


Der werte Herr ist Baujahr '74.



> Seit dem 1. Dezember 2012 ist Uwe Engelhard als Ständiger Vertreter der  Obersten Landesjugendbehörden (OLJB) bei der Unterhaltungssoftware  Selbstkontrolle (USK) für die Prüfung und Alterskennzeichnung von  Computer- und Videospielen *auf Datenträgern* zuständig.


"Stick of Truth" kommt aber per Download. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zdennis (7. März 2014)

Warum sind die Hakenkreuze verboten man sieht sie ja nur an man zeichnet sie ja nicht, also kein unterschied zwischen Filmen oder Bildern


----------



## Worrel (7. März 2014)

Elbart schrieb:


> "Stick of Truth" kommt aber per Download.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


a) Das South Park Spiel gibt's auch als DVD
b) Selbst Download only Titel bekommen eine USK Auszeichnung


----------



## lurchie85 (7. März 2014)

Sehr schön das ihr euch alle an der Hitlerpropaganda festkrallt, das ist aber doch eigentlich nur Nebensache und nur ein weiteres Beispiel wie wir deutschen bevormundet werden von Mütterchen Staat.

Das ganze ließe sich doch ganz einfach umgehen. Und zwar in dem die USK endlich den Löffel abgibt und auf das Europaweite PEGI umgestellt wird welches einiges mehr an Spielraum zu lässt und Spiele so behandelt bei der Vergabe von Altersfreigaben wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Als Kunst, und zwar ohne Hirnlose Zensuren!

Dahingehend würde dann auch das deutsche Recht für die Vergabe der Altersfreigabe nicht mehr gelten bzw nicht mehr existieren und die höher gestellten Europäischen Gesetze welche ja vorhanden sind würden hier greifen.

Leider hat unsere deutsche Regierung aber wohl Angst sie könnte die Kontrolle verlieren und wir Erwachsenen können Spielen und sehen was wir wollen. Wo würde das bloß hinführen wenn der Staat uns Erwachsenen nicht mehr vorschreiben dürfte was wir tun...

Ich zumindest habe mir nicht die zensierte Version gekauft, kaufe eigentlich garnichts mehr in deutschland an Filmen und Spielen, weil ich dem englisch mächtig bin und andernfalls Österreich meist eine sehr gute Alternative für deutsches uncut ist (bei diesem Spiel ja leider nicht). Habe da keine Lust mehr drauf mir vorschreiben zu lassen was ich sehen darf und was nicht. Habs mir jetzt per VPN aktiviert und Bin dann ma wieder zocken


----------



## UthaSnake (8. März 2014)

Diese beknackte Begründung Filme sieht man sich passiv an, während man an einem Spiel aktiv teilnimmt.
>.<

"Ein Spieler ist also nicht nur Rezipient eines feststehenden Inhalts, sondern kann als Akteur in die Handlung eingreifen, die Spielwelt gestalten und so neue Bedeutungszusammenhänge konstruieren."

Was muss ich in der Welt von (bspw.) CoD World at War tun, wie muss ich agieren, damit ich einen neuen Bedeutungszusammenhang konstruiere, wenn ich im Spiel ein Banner mit dem Kackkreuz sehe?
Ich kann drauf schießen! (beste Möglichkeit!)
Ich kann nah ran laufen, oder es mir von weit weg ansehen (warum auch immer man das wollen würde...), oder kann generell in einem Spiel die Perspektive des Betrachtungswinkels ändern!
Ich kann also in die Handlung eingreifen!?
Nein, also tut mir leid, bei (bspw.) The Last of us (ich weiß, keine Kreuze!) konnte ich nicht eingreifen. Die Handlung war vorgegeben, ich hab mich nur in ihr "bewegt" von A nach B (wie in den meißten Spielen). Ebenso bei Assassins Creed, nur das noch mehr Umwege fahren kann, aber an der Handlung an sich, kann ich nichts verändern... 
Selbst ein hochgelobtes Walking Dead hat einen vorgegeben Handlungsstrang, den ich nicht verädnern kann, sondern nur "beschreiten / wählen" kann! (..ob da nun ein Hakenkreuz zu sehen ist oder nicht, ändert ja nichts an dem feststehenden Inhalt des Spiels (oder der Kunst!)

Aprospros Kunst:

"Wenn es um die Darstellung von Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen geht, ist der Fall aber ganz anders. Denn laut Gesetz ist die Verwendung solcher Kennzeichen grundsätzlich strafbar. Ausnahmen sind nur in sehr engen Grenzen zulässig – unter anderem, wenn diese der "Kunst dienen."

Ja die Hakenkreuze in Inglourious Basterds, Indiana Jones, der Untergang, Monuments Men, American History X, oder dem FUNSPLATTER MOVIE Dead Snow dienten hier einfach der Kunst!
Schlciht und ergreifend wird hier also das medium Spiel nicht als Kunst angesehen.

Würde es eine Szenen in einem (bspw.) Assassins Creed Spiel geben, in der man in einer 1 minütigen Szene Hakenkreuze sieht, würden diese doch sofort verbannt werden.
Warum nochmal?
Ach ja, sie dienen hier wohl nicht der Kunst und ich kann ja in die Handlung des Spiels eingreifen... 
Das ich beim Ansehen dieser Szene Maus & Tastartur oder Gamepad in der Hand habe, bringt mich natürlich dazu meinen gesunden Menschenverstand über Bord zu werfen und schon rutsch ich ab ins braune Elend! >.<

Diese Diskussion zeigt doch auch, dass die Zockergemeinschaft (hoffentlich alle! ...das wäre wohl etwas blauäugig gedacht leider   ) sich nicht mit der NS-Symbolik indentifiziert. Sie heißen sie nicht gut, sie glorifizieren sie nicht - aber sie wollen eben auch nicht länger bemuttert werden vom Staat und gesagt bekommen:
"Geh ins Kino, schalt den Fernseher an oder lauf in ein Bücherlladen wo es Bücher gibt, deren neckisches Cover eine Hitlerfrisur und Bärtchen andeuten, aber wenn du Videospiele spielst, bitte - halte dich von der NS-Symboli fern, denn du siehst dir diese dort nicht nur an, nein du kannst auch aktiv auf sie zulaufen oder (was wie gesagt am besten ist!) auf sie drauf feuern oder scheißen!"


----------



## unkraut69 (8. März 2014)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Diese beknackte Begründung Filme sieht man sich passiv an, während man an einem Spiel aktiv teilnimmt.
> >.<
> 
> "Ein Spieler ist also nicht nur Rezipient eines feststehenden Inhalts, sondern kann als Akteur in die Handlung eingreifen, die Spielwelt gestalten und so neue Bedeutungszusammenhänge konstruieren."
> ...



Das war das, was ich auch gedacht habe. 
Man merkt, dass hier die Entscheidungsträger keine Ahnung von dem Medium haben, über das die Kunstferne beschlossen wird (denn Kunst ist ja nicht interaktiv??) , bzw. sie haben nur keine Lust, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen. Und wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. 
Da die betroffenen Spielefirmen anscheinend keinen anstrengenden Musterprozess möchten, wird es vermutlich bei dieser Rechtslage bleiben, bis die USK in die PEGI eingegliedert wird. (Und das wird sicher im selben Jahr sein, in dem auch die GEMA verschwindet.) :-/

Wir sind doch in so vielen Belangen schon vollständig von Europa bestimmt, warum nicht auch mal in einigen, die das Leben einfacher machen würden? Ich vermute, es hängen einfach zu viele Jobs dran??


----------



## LOX-TT (8. März 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Blabblub. Wenn im Indiana Jones Film Hakenkreuze gezeigt werden dürfen und im Indiana Jones Spiel nicht, müsste doch selbst einem Jugendschützer auffallen, dass die Regelung idiotisch ist. Gut, Spiele sind interaktiv, Filme nicht. Was genau hat das mit verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen zu tun? Richtig, REIN GARNICHTS.


 Filme gelten als Kunst, Spiele (noch) nicht.

Wobei ich ja eh der Meinung bin dass man NS-Symbole (egal ob Hakenkreuz oder SS-Runen) in deutschen Versionen absolut nicht gebraucht werden.


----------



## Worrel (8. März 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Filme gelten als Kunst, Spiele (noch) nicht.
> 
> Wobei ich ja eh der Meinung bin dass man NS-Symbole (egal ob Hakenkreuz oder SS-Runen) in deutschen Versionen absolut nicht gebraucht werden.


 Es geht nicht um das "brauchen", sondern darum, daß der/die Künstler, der das Werk geschaffen hat, eben eine Geschichte mit _Nazis _erzählt hat und nicht irgendwas über eine fiktive "Wolfssekte", die laut der Geschichte dann rein zufällig in Deutschland zwischen 1933 und 1945 weit verbreitet war.

Das ist letzten Endes genauso als ob man bei klassischen Kunstwerken wie beispielsweise Rembrandt's "Die Anatomie des Dr. Tulp" sagen würde:
"Da wird ja ein toter Mensch dargestellt! Das können wir nicht zulassen. Wir ersetzen den jetzt durch einen Roboter."


----------



## Elbart (8. März 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wobei ich ja eh der Meinung bin dass man NS-Symbole (egal ob Hakenkreuz oder SS-Runen) in deutschen Versionen absolut nicht gebraucht werden.


Was wird schon gebraucht? Was heißt "gebraucht"?


----------

